# Friends for Life UK 2013 - Photos



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

Took place last weekend 

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/UK2013/photo1.htm


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 13, 2013)

And it was fantastic as usual.


----------

